# Traeger Pro 22 temp SWING!



## laziebun (Apr 14, 2018)

So I purchase the Traeger pro 22 and the temp swing is out of control. +- 20 in either directions. Anyone have a solution to this? I’m looking at getting the Savannah Stoker to replace the control panel. I don’t know how much more I can watch the temp swings.


----------



## juice15 (Apr 14, 2018)

The temp swing on a Pro series traeger is going to be +/- 15. Just the way it is with the insulation and feeding of the pellets. I’ve had pellet grills that would swing more than that. Not severe enough to ruin a cook, IMO.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 14, 2018)

I’ve had numerous smokers and I just bought a Rec Tec pellet grill that was delivered Friday.  After a burn in and now a pork butt on it tonight it has 10 degrees swings. A 15 or 20 degrees swing is not a big deal to me. My MES and Stick burner had about the same. 
If you’re smoking to internal temperature of your meat then simply take it off the smoker when it’s done. Of course  You want it running on an average of 225. But don’t get upset if it momentarily drops below that. In my opinion this is not a big deal. Smoke on my friend! B


----------



## daveomak (Apr 14, 2018)

Check the oven in your kitchen....  it swings that much or more....


----------



## laziebun (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks for the response. So far the smokes have been coming out pretty good, so no complaint there. Just a tad frustrating when I set the smoke at 225 and The temp spread seems so off


----------



## laziebun (Apr 15, 2018)

Just got off the phone with Treagers customer service. I will have to credit their support...OUTSTANDING! 

We went through some troubleshooting, ran some test and they confirmed I need a new heat baffle and control panel. Should have a new one by next week under warranty.


----------



## Zhaas1983 (Jun 16, 2018)

How did replacing that stuff work out for you? The temp swings you described don't seem to aweful. Once the grill adds pellets to heat back up, it is always going to overshoot a little, it's just the way it is, you can't control the temp of the flame, only stop feeding pellets, which then it goes into an idle mode, same as smoke, to maintain flame until heat is called for again once the temp drops. Some controllers do a better job at this then others, and traegers seem to be the worst. I have been running a Char Griller 9020 for the past 4 years, and it has always been awesome at only overshooting about 10° or so, and dipping to just 5° below the set temp before recovering unless I open the door. Well, this year I burnt up my first igniter, and it shorted a triac on the board so the new igniter constantly had power and was hot. I ordered a Traeger controller without the P setting, and it was aweful. Smoke setting ran about 225° and I never saw smoke, and 180-225° was always about 260° so the factory idle/smoke setting was way off. Sent that sucker back, order a new triac for my original board, and viola, $5 later and a leason learned I'm back up and working as I feel it should.


----------

